# Could someone ban DKS_VYSE?



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Could someone ban DKS_VYSE?

Im getting pissed!


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 17, 2003)

Why get pissed...all he is doing is spamming...its not like he can hack...


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(Shinosk @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> Why get pissed...all he is doing is spamming...its not like he can hack...


Hes making stupid topics. Its annoying me!


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 17, 2003)

We all know about this spammer but there's no point saying that out loud with another thread. Please refrain from doing that. Once the guy's banned, it will all be over.


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 17, 2003)

This is nothing...when my forum was hacked the guy had gotten into the admin cp...that was a pain...


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

Spamming isnt hacking.

This kid is funni though.

I think I know who it might be.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 17, 2003)

He DOES look very annoying.... don't forget that there are children here that might see his words....


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> Spamming isnt hacking.
> 
> This kid is funni though.
> 
> I think I know who it might be.


If you know him, could you PLEASE tell him to stop this? He's driving all of us crazy by spamming everywhere.


----------



## Gianz19 (Jul 17, 2003)

it getting in my nerve too. He' spamming a lot. And he also abuse this forum.


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

I dont know him.,. I just said I know who he might be.

*cough*
KiLLaRomzX
*cough*


----------



## Turmoil (Jul 17, 2003)

Just ignore him and go do something else for a bit, the more reactions he gets the bigger it is going to be. Leave it be untill an admin/moderator can sort things out.


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> I dont know him.,. I just said I know who he might be.
> 
> *cough*
> KiLLaRomzX
> *cough*


Wha...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What make you say that? I know he's quite a flamer and he even got suspended but spamming the way this guy does? I seriously doubt he'd do something like that.


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> I dont know him.,. I just said I know who he might be.
> 
> *cough*
> KiLLaRomzX
> *cough*


How would you know?

Only a MOD or ADMIN would know. Because If KillaRomX has the same IP address as DKS_VYSE. Then it would be him.


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

Its just my educated guess.

I'm not pointing fingers here.

Just look at the GBAtemp JAIL.


----------



## MadBob (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> He DOES look very annoying.... don't forget that there are children here that might see his words....


Don't forget there are children typing these words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as soon as someone can report this complaint via his IP address to his ISP his ass will be grass.

and if Killa has the same IP as this guy he couldn't post at all in the first place, surely it is the IP that gets banned?


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 17, 2003)

Just because he got suspended for flaming a lot of people more than usual doesn't mean he's the culprit. For all we know, it could also be kornkid who posted something quite similar to this *ugh* post of that spammer. Check here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7...=7&t=6476&st=20.
Notice how the two posts look the same in the beginning? He could be kornkid or he could be just another spammer who just arrived to cause trouble.


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

OMG! hes spamming my inbox now :|


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

KornKids back!


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jul 16 2003 said:


> KornKids back!


LoL.

you and X-Gamer are right.
This does look like the work of KornKid


----------



## MadBob (Jul 17, 2003)

@spjb

just use your address book and ban his PMs

Ewwww I just klicked on your WWW link you sick bastard I nearly had a heart attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thought for a moment it was a David Atenborough - baboons program!


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Could someone ban DKS_VYSE?

Im getting pissed!


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jul 17, 2003)

it isnt killa he prob would do something like this but hes suspended and has a static ip and i doubt his friends would do something like this. its most likely some retarded f00 who thinks he is 1337 and after the take over he thinks he can do anything just ignore him.


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Jul 16 2003 said:


> @spjb
> 
> just use your address book and ban his PMs


Im talkin about the site's PMs not IRC queries


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

This is like some Horror Movies!

A badguy that got killed always gets revenge!!

(ex. KornKid=DVG,..;..)


----------



## D2_ (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jul 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know him.,. I just said I know who he might be.
> ...


correction, global mods and admins. would know.


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 17, 2003)

sorry for the language
ban that motha fucka. wut the hell is wit him. get rid of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jul 16 2003 said:


> This is like some Horror Movies!
> 
> A badguy that got killed always gets revenge!!
> 
> (ex. KornKid=DVG,..;..)


LOL! should I get revenge on him? I'll scan him when I can get his IP from kiv.


----------



## crono311 (Jul 17, 2003)

yes, do ban him.  this is very shameful, especially when considering that this guy is most likely a conservative.  stereotypes come from shit like this.


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 17, 2003)

spjb hack his dam computer


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

SOmeone STop Him!!!!!!


----------



## MadBob (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> QUOTE(MadBob @ Jul 16 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > @spjb
> ...


Yep so am I, you can use his user name and select ban.

under My Controls > PM Buddies/Block List


----------



## D2_ (Jul 17, 2003)

Guys, let's not turn into a hate spam thread. He will be taken care of. I have pmed kivan already.


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 17, 2003)

Now now! No need to get that far, Sezmehk. I agree he's getting on our nerves but that's not reason enough to go as low as the hacker who took down Gbasaves and hacked the Gbatemp.net.
The proper thing to do is simply ignore him to the best of our patience and, eventually, he'll be banned and that's the end of the story.


----------



## blue99 (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jul 17 2003 said:


> Guys, let's not turn into a hate spam thread. He will be taken care of. I have pmed kivan already.


Good thinking, D2_!


----------



## spjb (Jul 17, 2003)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Jul 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 17 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MadBob @ Jul 16 2003 said:
> ...


oops....sorri bud. my bad

thnx for the advice


----------



## DKS_VYSE (Jul 17, 2003)

*Deleted*


----------

